# Oden's Prophecy aka Odie



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So Stacia was nice enough to get some pics for me, THANK YOU STACIA!!! Thought I would share with you all. He has great personality and I just love love love his face  ENJOY!!!!









With his littermates, Pincher and Uno - 








With another littermate - 








Lookin at Scott - 








Playing with Pincher - 









And I am LOVIN this face shot -


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Tye, Oden is adorable!!! I love his face markings. I can not wait to watch this boy grow up and to hear of all the great things you will doing with him.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thankx Sharon, I can't wait to bring him home  And him and your pup can grow up some what together, lol. I am stoked cause I know he will make Stacia and I proud


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG your getting a pup, thats such a great feeling  and soooo cuteeee


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hhaha yes ma'am, I will be picking him up at the NM show  And I think he's a total looker


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is so cute Tye! Love his markings


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG what a little cutie he is!! Love that face  I can't wait till you get him !!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shanon - thank you he does have awesome markings 

Tara - thank you ma'am, I can't wait either, the waiting is killin me  But it won't be long now, lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see him that would have been my pick pup too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You will get to see him in person at the show Lisa, and from day one he jumped at me, I knew he was the one I wanted.  Thanks for the input  And one day we can do the safe dog test on him


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LMBO i want another puppy now, but cali still a baby  but she growing up way too fast, but i love your new pup get lots of pics an dont forget videos too


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I won't forget girl, I promise, I am just as camera happy as you are  And hahaha ya cruising iwth the two ya got now, could see you with a new pup though, another cute little red and white


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: what a cutie. I'm so happy for you :hug: I love his name too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww so cute!! When are you able to being him home???


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Krystal - thanks girlie and I love his name as well. I picked it out all by myself 

Amy - thanks girl. I will be bringing him home the first weekend in July from the NM show.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> Amy - thanks girl. I will be bringing him home the first weekend in July from the NM show.


WHOO HOOOOO soon enough!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes ma'am, I can hardly contain myself, all I need is his collar and lead from Trev  *squee*


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats Tye!!! He's wicked cute! Can't wait to see his pics growing up.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Mac, he's gonna be a super star for sure  lol Well in my eyes anywayz  Hugs


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

WARNING: he has a genetic predisposition to be a spoiled brat... his grandsire on top AND bottom use to pee and poop on the porch to avoid getting wet/cold/hot....lmao

Ask Lance.....he is having issues with Lucy screaming her head off when he makes her go outside..lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Gaa, he is an awwwww for sure 

Stacia - lmfaoooooooo I told ya he will be spoilt here too and it's ok, he will be a good boy for his new mom-lady, but we shall see,  OMG he came with a warning


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwww snap hes a doll


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Freddie, I think so too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute! I can't wait for you to get him!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You all can get jealous now because I am going to be able to smother that puppy with kisses before Tye takes him home!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly - thanks girl, I am super excited  Soon he will be here 

Lisa - hahaha yes you will and he will love it


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats and did you brought him home yet? Any new pic's ???


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not fair that's a beauty  so happy for you !!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Such a cutie!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is so handsome.Tye I love em. Can't wait to see.him in the ring


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Rudy, he is getting so big and I am missing it, I am HOPING to pick him up after Stacia gets back from the NM show cause I couldn't make it  But yeah you will for sure see him at Nationals  I already got his crate, food, bowls, a bed to go in the crate and his collar and lead orderd


----------

